# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Συναντήσεις Βριλησσίων (πρώην: Κόμβοι Βριλησσίων (Meetings))

## stardust

*** edit by racer ***

Το είχαμε ξανασυζητήσει, το θυμήθηκα τώρα και είπα να σουλουπώσω λίγο το παλιό thread περί συναντήσεων και να το μεταφέρω εδώ. Μιας και κάνουμε γενικές συναντήσεις και έρχεται κόσμος από αλλού ας βάλουμε και οδηγίες πρόσβασης.

*Να σημειώσω ότι στις συναντήσεις που ανακοινώνονται στο forum είναι ευπρόσδεκτα όλα τα μέλη του δικτύου, νέα και παλιά. Ειδικά για τους νέους μπορείτε να έρθετε και να λύσετε τυχόν απορίες σας, αλλά *please* ελάτε διαβασμένοι.*


Οδηγίες:

Γενικά: 
Το cafe 'Cult' βρίσκεται στην οδό Θέτιδος, πλατεία Ελευθερίας στα Βριλήσσια (φυσικά).

1. Πρόσβαση από Αττική Οδό:
1α. Από Μαρκόπουλο προς Ελευσίνα βγαίνετε στην έξοδο 12 (Λ. Πεντέλης). Συνεχίζετε όλο ευθεία από την έξοδο μέχρι να συναντήσετε φανάρι. Εκεί κάνετε δεξιά. (go to 4)
1β. Από Ελευσίνα προς Μαρκόπουλο βγαίνετε στην έξοδο 13 και κάνετε αριστερά στο φανάρι. Στα 20μ έχει ένα φανάρι ακόμα, το περνάτε και αυτό. (go to 4)

2. Πρόσβαση από Χαλάνδρι:
Ανηφορίζετε την λ. Πεντέλης μέχρι να φτάσετε στην συμβολή της με την Αττική Οδό. Εκεί έχει 2 φανάρια σε απόσταση 20μ. Τα περνάτε και τα 2 με άνεση και .... (go to 4)

3. Πρόσβαση από Πεντέλη, Μελίσσια κλπ:
Κατεβαίνετε την λ. Πεντέλης, περνάτε το Βερόπουλο, συνεχίζετε άλλα 1000μ, περνάτε το Βασιλόπουλο, στα 100μ θα δείτε ένα πάρκο δεξιά σας. Είναι η πλατεία Ελευθερίας. Στο φανάρι που έχει στο τέλος του κάνετε δεξιά. (go to 5)

---

4. Αριστερά σας θα πρέπει να βλέπετε μια Ηλεκτρονική Αθηνών και δεξιά σας τα κυπαρίσσια που είναι μπροστά στο γήπεδο Χαλανδρίου, μπροστά σας έχει ένα φαναράκι το οποίο μπορεί και να μην δουλεύει. Συνεχίζετε ευθεία, η πλατεία Ελευθερίας (ένα μεγαλούτσικο πάρκο) είναι 200μ πιο πάνω, δηλαδή στο επόμενο φανάρι. Κάνετε αριστερά στο φανάρι. (go to 5)

5. Τώρα θα πρέπει να είστε στο δρόμο που είναι στο κάτω μέρος της πλατείας (οδός Ομήρου). Παρκάρετε αμέσως όπου βρείτε γιατί επιτέλους φτάσατε. Εάν δεν βρείτε αμέσως να παρκάρετε κάντε δεξιά στο πρώτο στενό, εκεί ΑΚΡΗΒΟΣ είναι το cult.

---

*** /edit by racer ***


ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ :


Αύριο, Τρίτη 7 το απόγευμα έχει meeting στο πλέον κλασσικό Cult.Όλοι είναι καλοδεχούμενοι.

*** edit by Hobbit *** (διόρθωση ορθογραφικών)

----------


## cirrus

Κανονίστε και τίποτα από βδομάδα. Έρχομαι και εγώ.  ::

----------


## racer

ΟΟΟοοοοκκ!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Μέσα!  ::

----------


## socrates

Όταν μαζευτείτε πάρτε με ένα τηλέφωνο να κατέβω!  ::

----------


## ablaz3r

Τελικά σήμερα στις 7 έχουμε meeting? 
υ.γ. Ας κάνει κάποιος edit το "προην" σε "πρώην" γιατί βγάζει μάτι  ::

----------


## Rooster

Απο άλλες περιοχές δέχεστε? Χολαργό, Χαλάνδρι π.χ  ::  

Θα περάσω με τον lambrosk

----------


## lambrosk

Φέρε και τον φίλο σου που μου έλεγες απο τα Βριλλήσια και τον Χρήστο!
Θα καθυστερήσω λίγο γιατι τρέχω με την διοργάνωση αλλά θα έρθω ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ!

----------


## lambrosk

Μου φαίνεται ότι έχουμε καιρό να κανονίσουμε και εχουν ερθει καινουρια ατομα στην περιοχή...
Τι λέτε για προτείνετε ημέρα...

----------


## socrates

Εγώ λέω να βρεθούμε απογευματάκι Μ.Τετάρτης (πριν τον αγώνα).

Θα έχουμε ήδη αρκετό υλικό προς συζήτηση από την συνάντηση για το ΒΒ2 που θα γίνει στον σύλλογο την Μ.Τρίτη.

Επίσης κανονίζουμε να πάμε στο καπάκι μετά να δούμε τον αγώνα.
(Ο Μπάγιεβιτς μετά τον προηγούμενο αγώνα ΑΕΚ-Ολυμπιακού είχε δώσει άδεια στους παίκτες και προπονούσε τα δοκάρια!  ::  )

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν οι δουλειές και οι ταρατσο εργασίες μας το επιτρέψουν θα περάσω και εγώ από εκεί… (Θα το φροντίσω να το επιτρέψουν με 2 μέρες άδεια…  ::  )

Σας έχω επίσης good news …. Well we will see!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ναι αλλά δεν βλέπω τους original Βριλλησιώτες...
stardust? cirrus? netsailor? 
και τα μελισσια που είχαν ξεκινήσει δυναμικά? 
Where are you?

----------


## racer

εγώ είμαι εκτός έδρας  ::

----------


## silentalex

M. Τετάρτη είναι μια χαρά πιστεύω. Θα είμαι ( ο νέος) εκεί !

----------


## netsailor

Μετά τις 6 δεν έχω πρόβλημα, οπότε κανονίστε την ώρα και θα είμαι εκεί.

----------


## lambrosk

Ωραία να πούμε Μ.Τετάρτη 18:30 - 19:00?

----------


## socrates

> Ωραία να πούμε Μ.Τετάρτη 18:30 - 19:00?


Ναι έκλεισε... *Μ.Τετάρτη 18:30 - 19:00*

----------


## jimis

Τα λέμε.

Δημήτρης

----------


## machine22

Αν μπορέσω θα έρθω και εγώ

----------


## ablaz3r

φτου! Φεύγω στις 5:30 για εξοχικό... Πάλι δεν θα προλάβω να έρθω!  ::  
Θα στείλω αντιπροσωπία όμως!

----------


## lambrosk

Θα φέρει κανείς χάρτη να βάλουμε σημάδια στρατηγικών σημείων και στόχων?

----------


## socrates

Μόλις ήρθε ο Λάμπρος και είδε ότι έχουμε online το nagios!

Πληθαίνουμε!

----------


## jimis

Ψήνεστε για καφέ αύριο απογευματάκι (4-5); Για δηλώστε ενδιαφέρον, κι εγώ τελευταία στιγμή το θυμήθηκα! 

Δημήτρης

----------


## jimis

Άκυρο φαντάζομαι, άλλη φορά θα το θυμάμαι νωρίτερα  :: 

Δημήτρης

----------


## socrates

jimi ήταν αρκετά busy weekend (συνάμα και παραγωγικό).
Τουλάχιστον έγιναν κάποια link και οργανώθηκε το στήσιμο για κάποια άλλα.

Το meeting θα το οργανώσουμε όταν τελειώσουν και οι εξεταστικές και μπορέσουμε να έχουμε μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή (καλή επιτυχία στους εξεταζόμενους).

----------


## stardust

Μηνιαίο Meeting


Η/Μ: 29/6/2005
Ημέρα: Τετάρτη
Ώρα: 19:00.

Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε

----------


## jchr

Αντε , να θυμηθουμε τα παλια...

----------


## socrates

Λείπει ο Μάης από την Σαρακοστή?

----------


## netsailor

> Αντε , να θυμηθουμε τα παλια...


και να γιορτάσουμε τα καινούρια

----------


## lambrosk

Μπύρες θα χει εεεεε?  ::

----------


## racer

ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!!! ΔΕ ΓΥΡΙΣΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!

----------


## socrates

> ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!!! ΔΕ ΓΥΡΙΣΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!


Κάτι θα κάνουμε και για σένα!
Θα σου δώσουμε το url για videoconference και τον αριθμό του gateway για voip.  ::  

Πότε έρχεσαι τελικά?

----------


## lambrosk

> ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!!! ΔΕ ΓΥΡΙΣΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!


Ρε Ηλία αφού καφέ πίνεις,
δεν πίνεις μπύρες...  ::

----------


## racer

Στις 15/7 έρχομαι  ::

----------


## papashark

Kαλά ρε Ηλία, ήρθα εγώ και έλλειπες εσύ ?

Τι χάλια είναι αυτά ?  ::

----------


## racer

Δε πειράζει, θα κάνουμε και άμα έρθω  ::

----------


## socrates

Καλά ήταν τελικά....

- κλείσαμε κάποια πιθανά links
- συζητήσαμε για εξοπλισμό και θεωρεία RF (ας είναι καλά ο RF)
- και φυσικά πιάσαμε ένα σωρό άλλα θέματα

Αυτό που με ενθουσιάζει κάθε φορά είναι ότι υπάρχουν άτομα πρόθυμα να βοηθήσουν αν κάποιος από εμάς χρειαστεί βοήθεια.

----------


## lambrosk

Λοίπον σήμερα έχει καλοκαιρινό αποχαιρετιστήριο meeting απο εμένα, στο γνωστό μέρος , για κουβέντα ανάλαφρη και εκτός δικτύου....

Επίσημοι προσκεκλημένοι Hobbit , racer , gaslan, nikolo , cirrus, stardust, netsailor, mick flemm , ygk , netraptor (ξεχνάω κανέναν?) κ.α. ΟΛΟΙ οι κοντινοί ευπρόσδεκτοι, δεχόμαστε μακρυνούς ανω κουτσομούρας σε βαθμό  ::   ::  τους άλλους τους τρώμε...

Μπυρίτσες θα έχει το μενού και διάφορα σχόλια περι θαλασσας διακοπών και άλλων... ακούς Ηλια , το καινούριο???  ::  

Προσέλευση κατα τις 21.00

----------


## socrates

I''ll be there!  ::

----------


## socrates

*NEO MEETING ΒΡΙΛΗΣΣΙΩΝ - ΠΕΡΙΧΩΡΩΝ*




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από stardust
> 
> Θα πρότεινα να το κάνουμε 13:00.Συμφωνεί και ο socrates.
> 
> 
> Λοιπόν...
> 
> Μέρος: *Cult Cafe*
> Ημέρα / Ώρα: *Σάββατο 26 Νοεμβρίου / 13:00*
> ...

----------


## socrates

Εδώ δηλώστε συμμετοχές...

1) socrates (λείπει ο Μάης από την Σαρακοστή; )
2) lamprosk (και γερανό αν είναι να πάρω, θα πάω να τον φέρω)
3) stardust (σταθερή αξία)
4) jchr (γέφυρα με τον έξω κόσμο)
5) andreas (ο παλιοmoderator)
6) nodas (ο imi8eos)
...

Έλα να βλέπω ονόματα!

----------


## jchr

καλα τωρα... λειπει ο jchr απο τη Σαρακοστη...  ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Ελπιζω να προλαβω και να περασω  ::

----------


## nodas

μπορει να ερθω και εγω  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Δηλαδή για Κυριακή τι θα λέγατε?

----------


## socrates

> Δηλαδή για Κυριακή τι θα λέγατε?


Καλό είναι ο σχεδιασμός να γίνει νωρίς το ΣΚ για να έχουμε το υπόλοιπο για στησίματα και πειραματισμούς!

----------


## lambrosk

Μάλλον επειδή το Σάββατο θα υπάρξει πιθανότητα για επίσκεψη στην Τήνο,
θα ξέρω μέχρι το τέλος της βδομάδας, αλλιώς μικρότερο απολογιστικό καφέ φαντάζομαι θα παίξει την Κυριακή το απόγευμα κατα τις 18.00 που θα χει πέσει και ο ήλιος...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Παρον και εγω....

----------


## socrates

*NEO MEETING ΒΡΙΛΗΣΣΙΩΝ - ΠΕΡΙΧΩΡΩΝ*

Μέρος: *Cult Cafe*
Ημέρα / Ώρα: *Σάββατο 26 Νοεμβρίου / 13:00*

Όποιος έχει σοβαρή αντίρηση το λέει!  :: 




> Εδώ δηλώστε συμμετοχές...
> 
> 1) socrates (λείπει ο Μάης από την Σαρακοστή; )
> 2) lamprosk -με ?- (και γερανό αν είναι να πάρω, θα πάω να τον φέρω)
> 3) stardust (σταθερή αξία)
> 4) jchr (γέφυρα με τον έξω κόσμο)
> 5) andreas (ο παλιοmoderator)
> 6) nodas (ο imi8eos)
> 7) nettraptor (επαναστάτης με αιτία)
> ...


Λάμπρο μάλλον βλέπω εμείς να ερχόμαστε από το σπίτι σου την Κυριακή να στήσουμε κάτι  ::

----------


## UndrGrnd

Ήμαστε πολύ ικανοποιημένοι για την ανταπόκριση όλων σας, όσον αφορά τη συνάντηση το προσεχές Σάββατο.

Εγώ και 4-5 φίλοι θα ήμαστε εκεί

Οff - Topic…
Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια παρατήρηση.
Από τη στιγμή που αποφασίσαμε, η παρέα, να ασχοληθούμε με το ΑΜΔΑ, κατεβάσαμε ότι tutorials βρήκαμε, διαβάσαμε όσα post φάνηκαν ενδιαφέρων στο forum και μπορώ να σας διαβεβαιώσω ότι άκρη δεν βρήκαμε. Προσωπικά, ασχολούμαι με τους υπολογιστές από την εποχή του ORIC 1 (τον οποίο ακόμα έχω). Πραγματικά έχω χαθεί.

Θέλω να πω, πως τα tutorials δίνουν πολλές και σημαντικές πληροφορίες αλλά είναι αδύνατο να προχωρήσει κάποιος σε συγκέντρωση υλικού και υλοποίηση χωρίς βοήθεια. Το λέω αυτό γιατί πολλές φορές διαβάσαμε στο forum απαντήσεις του στιλ «διάβασε το τάδε tutorial και είσαι έτοιμος… ή δες την τάδε σύγκριση hardware…».

----------


## socrates

Αρκετές απορίες θα σας λυθούν στην συνάντηση που θα έχουμε!  :: 

Όρεξη να έχετε να μας ακούτε!

----------


## UndrGrnd

Δεν έχουμε καμία αμφιβολία  ::

----------


## jimis

Μάλλον θα έρθω. 

Λάμπρο τελικά εσύ θα εμφανιστείς; Meeting Βριλησσίων και να λείπεις θα μου φανεί κάπως... (σε όλα όσα έχω πάει ήσουν εκεί, μη χαλάσουμε την παράδοση  :: ).

Δημήτρης

EDIT: Τελικά μάλλον δε θα εμφανιστώ, καθώς τρέχω έκτακτα τις τελευταίες μέρες  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Λες ? 
κανονίστε τον γερανό που θα με πάρει και θα με γυρίσει γιατί , 
χλωμό με βλέπω με μποφόρια και βροχές στην καταστασή μου να οδεύω Τήνο...

----------


## zabounis

κρατείστε μια θέση και για μένα....  ::

----------


## socrates

Up up up! 

netsailor και limah σας περιμένουμε  :: 

Όποιος έχει διαθέσιμο εκτυπωτή ας εκτυπώσει κάτι να έχουμε!

----------


## nodas

εχω ασπρομαυρο να εκτυπωσω τπτ??

----------


## socrates

Λοιπόν άλλο ένα meeting ολοκληρώθηκε με μέτρια συμμετοχή (γύρω στα 20 άτομα) και είχε από όλα.

Παλιούς, νέους, χαβαλέ, σοβαρή συζήτηση!

2-3 νέοι κόμβοι θα εμφανιστούν στο προσεχές διάστημα!

@nettraptor... δεν μου στέλνεις και τα αποτελέσματα του scan που κάναμε να τα περάσω στη βάση?

----------


## racer

> με μέτρια συμμετοχή (γύρω στα 20 άτομα)


hehehehe  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ta ποστάρω τώρα… στο ανάλογο topic..  ::

----------


## socrates

*Απόψε Παρασκευή 1 Σεπτέμβρη 20:00 στο Cult Cafe θα γίνει Meeting Βριλησσίων.
*

Εν' όψη του χειμώνα θα συζητήσουμε για θέματα που αφορούν τα Βριλήσσια και τις γύρω περιοχές... (...το επόμενο βήμα θα είναι πάνω στις ταράτσες μας!)

Όσοι πιστοί ας προσέλθετε... ανοιχτό meeting για τους απανταχού αμδίτες νέους και παλιούς.

Στο πρώτο post υπάρχουν οδηγίες για το πως θα έρθετε!
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=85625#85625

----------


## lambrosk

Λάθος νούμερο ένα ,
μηδέν προγραμματισμός , σήμερα ειδοποίηση για σήμερα meeting, μόνο τους κλασικούς και όποιους μπορούν απο αυτούς...
βάλτε πλάνο για μια ημερομηνία και αρχίστε να το σφυρίζετε να το μάθουν αυτοί που δεν έχουν έρθει...  ::  
Κατα τα άλλα αμα προλάβω θα ρθω...  ::   ::

----------


## cirrus

> Λάθος νούμερο ένα ,
> μηδέν προγραμματισμός , σήμερα ειδοποίηση για σήμερα meeting, μόνο τους κλασικούς και όποιους μπορούν απο αυτούς...
> βάλτε πλάνο για μια ημερομηνία και αρχίστε να το σφυρίζετε να το μάθουν αυτοί που δεν έχουν έρθει...  
> Κατα τα άλλα αμα προλάβω θα ρθω...


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=303872#303872

----------


## socrates

Βρε Λάμπρο είσαι και από αυτούς που διαβάζουν το forum...

Εγώ έκανα ΞΑΝΑ την ανακοίνωση εδώ για να εμφανιστεί καλύτερα!

----------


## NetTraptor

> ......


Λάμπρο όποιος ενδιαφέρεται έρχεται και οποίος θέλει να δουλέψει το κάνει… 

Παρά ταύτα Ανέλαβα την πρωτοβουλία εχθές και έστειλα ένα chain mail σε clients και ασύνδετους μιας και αυτοί είναι που θα κάνουν την διαφορά τελικά και όχι εμείς οι κούκοι… πόσα λινκ να βγάλουμε… 5, 6, 200? Δεν δουλεύει έτσι… η μάλλον δουλεύει για μας αλλά όχι για όλους

Στόχος είναι το απόλυτο Ασύρματο πέπλο… 

Καλεσμένοι όλοι … και καλό είναι να έρθουν όλοι…

Άλλωστε η ταράτσα σου είναι μακριά και χαμηλά… τι σε πειράζει και κλαις?…  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Ο Λάμπρος είναι επίτιμο μέλος και η ψυχή της παρέας!  :: 
Τσακίσου και έλα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

Συγνώμη για το λάθος ...
...αλλά για να μην το πρόσεξα και γω πιο νώρις μάλλον...
δεν ξέρω αν θα έρθω σίγουρα , 
Καλά έκανες Ιωσήφ,  ::  για το chain letter απο προχθές μέσω wind!!! κάτι τέτοιο εννοούσα, και δεν κλαίω, ίσα ίσα υπέρμετρο ζήλο δείχνω για την περιοχή που με "έμπασε" με την αγκαλιά της στο ασύρματο δίκτυο και με τις πρώτες επαφές... αν και έχει σπάσει λίγο τώρα τελευταία, έχουν αλλάξει άτομα κλπ....
 ::  και φυσικά δεν το έλεγα το "λάθος" κατακριτικά, απλά σαν ότι θα έπρεπε να είχε προγραμματιστεί πιο πριν... (ο Σωκράτης που με ξέρει απο ποιο "κοντά" μπορεί να καταλάβει το ύφος μου... -> Σωκράτη ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ -> το προγραμμα είναι φουλ ΠΣΚ if you know what I mean...)  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Ts ts ts .... υπερωρίες κάνεις εεεε???  ::   ::   :: 
Εγώ σε περίμενα Ευβοια να βρεθούμε και να γνωρίσω και την κοντοχωριανή μου... αλλά μπαααααα!!!!! 

Δεν πειράζει... τα σημειώνω εγώ αυτά  :: 

btw... όσο για την περιοχή είναι λογικό να έχει "κάτσει" αφού έχουν διακόψει τουλάχιστον 5 κόμβοι είτε λόγω εξωτερικού είτε λόγω μεταφοράς οικείας. Αυτό προσπαθούμε να αλλάξουμε με τους νέους της περιοχής!

----------


## NetTraptor

Γκουχ.... kick off  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Όποιος δεν συμμετείχε σε αυτό meeting έχασε!
Παρόντες σχεδόν όλοι οι νέοι και παλιοί της περιοχής. Πολλά σχέδια και πολλά link για την περιοχή, ενώ η ατμόσφαιρα θύμιζε άλλες επιτυχημένες οργανώσεις meeting.

Θα συνεχίσουμε με περισσότερα meeting και αν είναι δυνατόν, εβδομαδιαία! 

Ανανεώνουμε το ραντεβού για Παρασκευή 15 Σεπτεμβρίου την ίδια ώρα 8:00μμ

Έχουμε 14 μέρες για να έρθουμε πάλι στο τραπέζι με αποτελέσματα από scan, δοκιμές διασύνδεσης, νέα Link, περισσότερη παρέα, κι άλλους καφέδες και μπύρες, αποτελέσματα διαγωνισμού interlingua, καλύτερο hotspoting, περισσότερο εξοπλισμό κτλ κτλ.

Ανασκουμπωνόμαστε και δικτυωνόμαστε…. Για πάμε… θα περιμένω νέα! Στο μεταξύ pm, im, tel, fax, email, beam me anywhere and any time

----------


## socrates

Όντως ήταν καλά.... με >20 άτομα συμμετοχή!

Βλέπω να ξυπνάει η περιοχή αρκεί όλοι μας (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και μένα) να ανέβουμε στις ταράτσες και να στήσουμε τον εξοπλισμό που έχουμε και κάθεται!

----------


## NetTraptor

mini Alert

*Παρασκευή 15 Σεπτέμβρη 20:00* κανονίζεται Meeting Βριλησσίων στο Cult Cafe

----------

